
As India Violence Gets Worse, Police Are Accused of Abusing Muslims - ashleshbiradar
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/02/world/asia/india-protests-police-muslims.html
======
wobbly_bush
In 2006 the Indian Supreme Court ordered the central and state governments to
implement police reforms [1]. In the 14 years none of the governments, whether
left leaning or right leaning implemented the reforms in the way they were
intended. Police remain an extension to of whoever is in power.

[1] [https://thelogicalindian.com/story-feed/awareness/sc-
judgeme...](https://thelogicalindian.com/story-feed/awareness/sc-judgement-
police-reforms/)

[https://www.humanrightsinitiative.org/content/police-
reforms...](https://www.humanrightsinitiative.org/content/police-reforms-
india)

------
known
Disheartening to see current Modi regime COMMUNALIZING India's SECULAR
Police/Armed forces
[https://twitter.com/ndtv/status/1210770174359433218](https://twitter.com/ndtv/status/1210770174359433218)

